# Джейсон Стэтхэм



## АндрейТрофимов15 (26 Сен 2012)

Кифоз? или осанка такая?


----------



## Ольга . (26 Сен 2012)

Этот актер многим ребятам на форуме не дает покоя  https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7025/#post-81151


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Сен 2012)

а,   Турецкий))))...
Тяжело сказать снимки бы глянуть.)))


----------

